# BMX im öffentlichen Strassenverkehr



## HEIZER (12. September 2010)

Moin Moin, 

da es keine eindeutige Regelung, bzw Vorschrift in der Stvo gibt was das BMX betrifft wollt ich euch mal fragen was ihr schon für Erfahrungen mit den Uniformnierten gemacht habt.

Mein Sohn wurde ebend mit seinem BMX von einer Streife angehalten und verwarnt und ihm angedroht das beim nächsten mal sein Rad eingezogen wird . Grund : keine Klingel...Reflektoren...usw...   . Daraufhin habe ich bei der Dienststelle angerufen um das zu klären und den Beamten erklärt das ein BMX ein Sportgerät ist und kein normales Rad. Beim Rennrad muss auch keine Klingel und der ganze andere Krempel montiert sein. Das wäre was anderes , auf einem Rennrad sitzt ein Erwachsener und kein Kind ..war die Aussage des Ordnungshüters  

Wie siehts bei euch aus, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## RISE (12. September 2010)

Also als ich mal kontrolliert wurde, war das BMX kein SportgerÃ¤t, sondern wie ein Skateboard, ein Roller oder Bobbycar ein Spielzeug und dÃ¼rfte deshalb auch nicht im Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃenverkehr benutzt werden. Und wenn dann natÃ¼rlich nur mit der StVO-konformen AusrÃ¼stung eines Fahrrades, d.h. alle Reflektoren, zwei Bremsen, etc. 
Mit Beschlagnahmung haben sie zwar nicht gedroht (nur mit ~150â¬ BuÃgeld und evtl. Anzeige), aber wundern wÃ¼rde mich das nicht, denn erstens haben sie sowieso selten was besseres zu tun und diese Verkehrspolizisten sind auch immer die schlechtgelauntesten von allen. 

Auf jeden Fall solltest du da etwas drauf achten, denn jetzt zur Herbstzeit wird wieder stÃ¤rker kontrolliert und erfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã sind die da im Wiederholungsfall gnadenlos. Meistens gibt es ja bestimmte Schwerpunkte, an denen kontrolliert wird. Da in ausreichendem Abstand vorher und fÃ¼r die Beamten nicht sichtbar absteigen und schieben. Auch hier gilt Achtung, denn oft haben sie zwei Leute in zivil stehen, die das dann weitergeben. Viel machen kann man letztendlich nicht, wenn sie Lust haben, einem das Rad wegzunehmen, dann machen sie das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (12. September 2010)

Also ich war da noch mitm Dirtbike unterwegs.
Brakeless natürlich.  Ich wollte nur nen neuen Lenker testen und naja auslöser war eig. weil ich auf ner Bank auf der Straßenseite saß und natürlich Füße auf der Sitzfläche und auf der Lehne gehockt.   Na dann sagten sie ich soll mich normal hin hocken und dann fragen sie mich nach dem Rad. Ob es meins sein. Ich sagte ja und dann hieß es: 
Das Rad entspricht nicht den gesetzlichen Straßenverkehrsordnungen weil kein Licht, reflektoren und so weiter dran waren. Kurz bevor sie fuhren hieß es ich habe keine Bremse. Dann sagte ich dass  es brakeless heißt und ne Bremse überflüssig ist weil man ohne auch bremsen kann. Glaubten sie nicht und dann ließen sie mir die Luft aus, notierten meine Daten und haben daheim angerufen... 

Das beste ist aber: Ich war 13 und nicht Strafmündig oder wie man dazu sagt.


----------



## holmar (12. September 2010)

vielen dank für diesen geistreichen beitrag. was gabs zum frühstück?


----------



## thomas79 (12. September 2010)

Auch beim Rennrad muss alles montiert sein, Klingel, Reflektoren, Pedalreflektoren, usw. Nur die festinstallierte Beleuchtung kann durch eine zugelassene Batteriebeleuchtung ersetzt werden, die aber auch tagsüber mitgeführt werden muss!


----------



## Daniel_D (13. September 2010)

Rise wir hatten dasd och schon mal. Wenn ein BMX ein Spielzeug ist, gelten die Regelungen von Fußgängern. Sprich man darf zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit in Schrittgeschwindigkeit ohne Licht auf dem Bürgersteig fahren.
Ich das es sei gerade so, dass ein BMX eben kein Sportgerät / Spielzeug sei, sondern als Fahrrad eingestuft wird und deswegen STVZO- mäßig ausgestattet werden muss.

übrigens: Polizisten kennen meist garnicht die genaue Rechtslage. Da wird viel aus dem Bauch entschieden. Falls des Schwierigkeiten gibt ist es besser sie selber zu kennen.

Wie sie ist, kann ich aber immer noch nicht schreiben. Da scheint es auch keine EInigkeit zu geben.


----------



## RISE (13. September 2010)

Ja, das wäre interessant zu wissen. Wäre es so, wie du sagst, wär es für uns ja am besten, wenn es als Spielzeug eingestuft werden würde. Ich weiß, dass es letztes oder vorletztes Jahr in den USA so eine Regelung bezüglich irgendwelcher Farben bei Spielzeugen gab, Spezialabgaben oder irgendwelche Erhöhungen und davon waren zumindest dort auch BMXRäder betroffen. Aber was dort gilt, muss ja noch lange nicht hier gelten.

Edit: Ein kurzer Blick in die StVO sagt, dass du prinzipiell recht hast, wenn ein BMX juristisch als Kinderfahrrad eingestuft wird.


----------



## Nforcer (13. September 2010)

thomas79 schrieb:


> ...Nur die festinstallierte Beleuchtung kann durch eine zugelassene Batteriebeleuchtung ersetzt werden, die aber auch tagsüber mitgeführt werden muss!



Aber nur wenn das "Rennrad" unter 11kg wiegt 
Man merkt wie logisch doch die StVZo ist


----------



## Daniel_D (13. September 2010)

Nicht unlogisch, sondern das Gesetz ist 35 Jahre alt. Damals wollten eben die Rennradfahrer eine Sonderregelung die ihnen auch gewährt wurde. Es gab weder BMX, noch MTBs in Deutschland und so natürlich auch keine Sonderregelung für diese Räder. Die letzte Erneuerung wurde gekippt aus irgendwelchen Gründen.

Rise. BMX Räder gelten nur in den USA als Spielzeug. Das hat aber sicherlich haftungs- bzw. zivilrechtliche Gründe und geht mit Sicherheit wie alles Rechtliche in den USA auf ein Präzedenzurteil zurück. Hier gibt es den Begriff "Spielzeug" in der STVO nicht, es steht etwas von "sonstigen Fortbewegunsmitteln"

Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Fortbewegunsmittel vom Verkehrsteilnehmer entkoppelt wird. Ansonsten dürften vielleicht nur Kinder mit Skateboards auf dem Gehweg fahren. 

Die Rechtslage scheint nach wie vor ein Problem zu sein.


----------



## RISE (13. September 2010)

Ja, das stimmt, irgendwie findet man nichts eindeutiges. Der Logik nach würde ich es unter den sonstigen Fortbewegungsmitteln unter Kinderrädern einstufen, bzw. würde ich das nächste Mal so argumentieren. 
Es kann ja halt auch nicht angehen, dass sämtlicher Mist in 1000 § geregelt ist und in einer Fahrradkontrolle ist ein BMX dann das, was belangt und ggf. abkassiert und beschlagnahmt werden kann.


----------



## HEIZER (13. September 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Es kann ja halt auch nicht angehen, dass sämtlicher Mist in 1000 § geregelt ist und in einer Fahrradkontrolle ist ein BMX dann das, was belangt und ggf. abkassiert und beschlagnahmt werden kann.




Leider ist das wohl die Regel , reine Willkür der Uniformierten , weil es meist Jugendliche sind die mim BMX unterwegs sind , bei denen ist nicht so viel Gegenargumentation und  Kenntnisse der StvO zu erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Corporation (17. September 2010)

Letzter Satz:
http://www.verbraucherrat.din.de/cm...ubricid=53182&cmstextid=78829&2&languageid=de
Nur wer hält sich dran?


----------



## alli333i (21. September 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Also ich war da noch mitm Dirtbike unterwegs.
> Brakeless natürlich.  Ich wollte nur nen neuen Lenker testen und naja auslöser war eig. weil ich auf ner Bank auf der Straßenseite saß und natürlich Füße auf der Sitzfläche und auf der Lehne gehockt.   Na dann sagten sie ich soll mich normal hin hocken und dann fragen sie mich nach dem Rad. Ob es meins sein. Ich sagte ja und dann hieß es:
> Das Rad entspricht nicht den gesetzlichen Straßenverkehrsordnungen weil kein Licht, reflektoren und so weiter dran waren. Kurz bevor sie fuhren hieß es ich habe keine Bremse. Dann sagte ich dass  es brakeless heißt und ne Bremse überflüssig ist weil man ohne auch bremsen kann. Glaubten sie nicht und dann ließen sie mir die Luft aus, notierten meine Daten und haben daheim angerufen...
> 
> Das beste ist aber: Ich war 13 und nicht Strafmündig oder wie man dazu sagt.





hmm also wenn du ned damit grade rumfährst dürft es eig. kein problem sein....jeder darf doch sein fahrrad von zuhause zur rennstrecke, rampe oder what ever schieben, und damit rumstehen erst recht!!!!


----------



## mainfluffy (21. September 2010)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Letzter Satz:
> http://www.verbraucherrat.din.de/cm...ubricid=53182&cmstextid=78829&2&languageid=de
> Nur wer hält sich dran?


niemand, weil es nichts bringt bei diesem sport...
skater haben auch keine klingel,blader auch nicht.
und bremsen haben die ja noch weniger !


----------



## Biking Bim-Bam (22. September 2010)

ich bin am freitag ohne bremse (weil sie nicht funktioniert hat) abends in der dämemrung ohne licht und alles mögliche an ner streife vorbei gefahrn und bekam nur zu hören "schiebst aber heim jetz ja?"
bei uns sind meist die "hilfsplozisten" oder wie auch immer die heißen strenger als die normalen. die polizisten kommen sogar ab und an an den skatepark und schauen uns zu 
ich hab noch keinen ernsthaften rennradfahrer mit licht, reflektoern etc. gesehn geschweigedenn einm fixi mit 2 bremsen und licht und reflektoren. naja hoffentlich tut sich da bald was.


----------



## nullkommajosef (23. September 2010)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Mein Sohn wurde ebend mit seinem BMX von einer Streife angehalten und verwarnt und ihm angedroht das beim nächsten mal sein Rad eingezogen wird . Grund : keine Klingel...Reflektoren...usw...   . Daraufhin habe ich bei der Dienststelle angerufen um das zu klären und den Beamten erklärt das ein BMX ein Sportgerät ist und kein normales Rad. Beim Rennrad muss auch keine Klingel und der ganze andere Krempel montiert sein. Das wäre was anderes , auf einem Rennrad sitzt ein Erwachsener und kein Kind ..war die Aussage des Ordnungshüters
> 
> Wie siehts bei euch aus, habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?



ich hab die früher immer gefragt: "....habt ihr nix besseres zu tun als kleine Kinder zu piessacken? Fangt doch lieber mal richtige Verbrecher, aber dazu habt ihr Sherriffs wohl keinen Schneid?"

Das ist auch der Grund, warum man gerne gegen Pelzträger sich muckiert; gegen die Lederjackennacken, wie HellsAngels, Gremium, Bandidos ....hat man schlechte Karten oder gleich paar gehörige Schellen

Ich trage unregelmässig gerne eine Dose mit Erde/Lehm herrum; wenn die Sheriffs danach fragen, was das soll, sag ich immer: Dreck
Danach geht das Zeug schnell zur Analyse und der Sheriff ist plammiert; gibt auch gleich einen Eintrag in seiner Personalakte ( wg. Inkompetenz + Gehirnbrandgefahr )
*Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde*(mein Lieblingswort) hören die Sheriffs gar nicht gerne! Da bekommen die schnell mal einen roten Kopf - weil überfordert!


----------



## Corporation (23. September 2010)

Biking Bim-Bam, Rennräder haben eine Sonderregelung und ein Fixie mit 2 Bremsen ist kein Fixie sondern Polizeifantasie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

